# Monitor erkennt Surface Pro 4 nicht



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab meinen Surface Pro 4 per Mini Display Port => HDMI Adapter =>  HDMI Anschluss des Monitors angeschlossen (Dell U2515H), jedoch wird nichts erkannt, das Surface erkennt den Monitor nicht.

Per Windows+P bin ich auf erweitern und und duplizieren gegangen, jedoch passiert weiterhin nichts.
Und in den Anzeigeeinstellungen erkennt das Surface den Monitor auch nicht.

Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Hast du es mal mit dem beiliegenden mDP-DP Kabel probiert?


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2016)

Wo soll der beiliegen?
Beim Surface Pro 4 sicher nicht, beim Monitor weiß ich es nicht, den habe ich vor langer Zeit gekauft und das Kabel werde ich vermutlich nur schwer finden.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Beim Monitor.
Würde es zuerst damit versuchen.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beim Monitor.
> Würde es zuerst damit versuchen.



Wie gesagt, das werde ich nun nicht finden.

Es kann ja nicht sein dass das nun nicht funktioniert.

Gibt es sinnvolle Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Mai 2016)

tja, ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das du hast Pech gehabt hast und das war es 

die Dell U2515H reihe [U2312HM (FW A05) U2212HMt U2412Mb (FW A01) U2412Mc U2414Hb (FW A00) U2515Hc (FW A01) U2715Hc (FW A00) U2913Wm (FW A03)] ist nicht kompatibel zum surface 3 und 4 oder dem surface dock 

aber eventuell ist es möglich mit einem nicht Surface dock USB Grafikadapter den Monitor anzusteuern ...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Anderen Adapter ausprobieren.
Anderes HDMI Kabel nehmen.
Ein mDP-DP oder oder mDP-mDP Kabel nehmen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Mai 2016)

Troubleshoot Surface Dock | Get help with docking station for Surface Pro 3, Surface Pro 4 and Surface Book

da steht nicht Supported .... also wenn dann nur über zusätzliche, externe Lösungen wie einen USB Grafikadapter möglich (nich das surface dock)


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2016)

So, ich habe das Kabel jetzt doch gefunden.

Und - oh Wunder - das Surface Pro 4 erkennt den Monitor, sowohl in den Anzeigeeinstellungen als auch im Gerätetreiber, nun das Problem:
Bildschirm des Monitors bleibt einfach schwarz!

Und wenn mein Monitor tatsächlich nicht unterstützt wäre wäre das der größte Witz seitens Microsoft, selbst in ihren Videos benutzen sie Dell Monitore und zeigen wie einfach es sein soll:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrBQ08L135c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Steht der Monitor auf DP 1.1 oder 1.2?


----------



## RavionHD (11. Mai 2016)

So, hab's nun an- und ausgesteckt und - oh Wunder - es funktioniert.

Keine Ahnung woran es lag.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Mai 2016)

da bin ich dann ja mal direkt froh das ich die ms troubleshooting seite noch verlinkt hatte, schön das nun alles problemlos läuft


----------

